# mix avec iPad?



## kaboum (28 Mai 2010)

bonjour,

je voulais savoir si certains avaient pu avoir ou voir ou entendre parler de gens qui auraient fait de la ziq avec iPad; mix ou truc comme ça, si déjà des logiciels appropriés étaient sortis?

bises.


----------



## iMerton (29 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

Il me semble qu'Engadget avait publié un article concernant l'iPad et la créativité. Le lien est le suivant, peut-être que ça te conviendra. 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/07/ipad-apps-creativity-unleashed/

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Du neuf ?
Pas trouvé de solution viable de pré-écoute. Le but étant de se passer de table de mixage et de se contenter d'un seul iPad...


----------



## thbar (2 Juillet 2010)

kaboum a dit:


> je voulais savoir si certains avaient pu avoir ou voir ou entendre parler de gens qui auraient fait de la ziq avec iPad; mix ou truc comme ça, si déjà des logiciels appropriés étaient sortis?



Ca requiert une machine à côté mais ça t'intéressera peut être (et j'attends ça impatiemment):

http://www.midipad.de/Website/midipad.html

Ca permettra d'utiliser l'iPad comme un controleur midi!

Autres liens intéressants:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c40NJaWtnhk&feature=related
http://www.synthtopia.com/content/tag/ipad-music-software/
http://line6.com/midimobilizer/


----------



## pytoo06 (3 Août 2010)

Novation a déjà sorti l'appli Automap qui transformait déjà l'Iphone/Ipod touch en contrôleur midi.
Le soucis c'est que pour piloter le soft qui tourne sur l'Imac, l'appli passe par une borne Wifi... 

Et j'ai cru comprendre que l'Ipad fonctionnait de la même manière.

Donc tout ça marche très bien quand on est chez soit, mais pour une utilisation live c'est complètement inadapté, j'imagine déjà la fiche technique du musicos: les lights, les pistes et effets nécessaires dans la table de mixage de la sono, et une box internet avec la clef WEP... c'est pas gagné !! :/

PS: Audiofanzine.com annonce régulièrement des sorties d'applis musicales pour Ipad, pas de soucis pour celles fonctionnant en stand-alone (iElectribe, Rebirth), mais pour tous les contrôleur midi on aura le même soucis de connectivité en wifi...

PS2: c'est ce qui me freine à acheter l'ipad


----------



## sanakro (4 Août 2010)

sinon, tu as *ça

*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Chiouper ! :style:
Fader en plastoc, potards en carton, durée dans le temps digne d'une cigale, ergonomie de mammouth...

Numark, même si on me payait, j'achèterai plus. Mon headphone PHX s'en souvient encore. Du vrai bon foutage de gueule. Même un casque Stanton à 25 euros tient mieux.

Et dire que birdy nam nam s'affiche avec ces bouses... :sleep:

Bon. Ca sent le trio ou quatuor d'iPad avec une nuo5. Plus le même budget mais y'a matière à groover. Un iPad seul, y'a pas grand chose purement live.
Ou alors, Ableton prépare un truc qui va tout déboiter.


----------



## sebko (19 Août 2010)

Si trifouiller ne vous fait pas peur 
http://www.joachimgarraud.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=30623


----------



## momo-fr (20 Août 2010)

Très bon lien Sebko merci.


----------



## Tuncurry (20 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Du neuf ?
> Pas trouvé de solution viable de pré-écoute. Le but étant de se passer de table de mixage et de se contenter d'un seul iPad...



Très sincérement, c'est peut être intéressant pour faire quelques effets en electro ou dans ce genre/DJ mais pour émuler une vraie table, mixer avec des softs type cubase, DP ou Logic, je n'ai rien trouvé de très fonctionnel. l'AC-7 Pro avait l'air prometteur mais à l'usage, ca ne fonctionne tout simplement pas... 

même en ecran secondaire avec un mac, l'Ipad n'est pas très efficace. Pourtant, il y a déjà de belles applis d'instruments virtuels (tel le Korg par ex)

Wait and see donc,


----------

